# Polyhydramnios + big baby



## LucyC2804

I have a glucose test for Gestational diabetes booked in on wednesday 24th march, as my fundal measurements were 36cm at 32 weeks, and now 38cm at 34 weeks. I had a growth scan on friday, and my AFI (amniotic fluid index) is 24cm at 34 weeks.... so I have polyhydramnios. My baby is also measuring big for dates too. EFW: 3206g @ 34 weeks (7.1lb). FL: 72.0mm, HC: 338.0mm, AC: 336.0mm

I am so scared, i know i shouldnt have, but I googled this, and now i am petrified of there being something terrible wrong with the baby.... kidney problems, downs etc etc....

can anyone offer any reassurance? this is my first baby so i have no previous pregnancy experiuence, this is making my life a misery at the moment.... I cant stop worrying about this.....


----------



## littleblonde

My baby was measuring 4 weeks ahead i also had a increase in my waters. I was also tested for diabeties. My lo also weighted 7lb at the same time as you. I didnt have GD. My baby was perfect and healthy. She weighted 8lb9 when i had her so not even that big. They over estimate on weight


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, I had polyhydrannios too. I went for a glucose test and that all came back fine. Everytime I went for a scan they would tell me that the fluid had increased and I was going to have a big baby. I think I had about 4 scan appointments between 30-40 weeks. I was very worried. At 38 weeks (I think) the midwife told me they wanted to induced me at 40 weeks as they were worried that my waters would break and because I had far too much fluid the pressure of the waters could make the baby drop quickly and this could be dangerous if the cord was wrapped around the babys head. The midwife said if my waters did break then I had to go to the hospital straight away.
Well everything was fine, I was induced, I remember them breaking my waters, there was a flood on the floor, the midwife shouted "quick get a bucket". I didn't have a big baby as I was told, Ben weighed 7lb 14oz.
Try not to worry, I know it's difficult. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## LucyC2804

thanks for the replies.... its so hard not to worry though, you just want everything to be perfect.... i have the GD test on wednesday, and results on thursday, so will keep you posted.... and i will stop googling as this is doing me no favours at all with all the horror stories it brings up....


----------



## littlebabyboy

i had this too and i did have a huge baby 11lb 2oz! however i think his size was because of big babies in family history and not because of the poly. my baby was born perfect thank god so try not to worry, i know i stressed big time over this too!


----------



## baileykenz

i had this aswel and i had gd and they said my daughter would be at least 12lb and i had section at 38weeks and she was 9lb exactly..they do over estimate..cant win as i am now on third preg and havent grown at all and worried sick so its vice versa for me..
emma


----------



## LucyC2804

Well, I had my glucose tests done today... in hospital at 9am, after fasting from last night, blood taken at 9:30am, given a disqusting, sickly, warm lemon drink that i had to down in 5 minutes, wait for 2hrs, then pricked with needles again ! 
Back tomorrow afternoon for results, and next steps, so fingers crossed : )

Also had a really good chat with another midwife, who explained things in more detail for me.... baby has always been a biggun, 24cms is not poly (cut off is 24.8), its just that the cut off is 20cm for the diabetes test.... no problems reported with babies stomach so swallowing etc should be fine too.... just a big baby : )

Wish me luck !! Will report back tomorrow x x


----------



## LucyC2804

Hi ladies,

Just to keep you informed, if you were curious, I have had my results back from my GTT tests today and I have tested positive for Gestational Diabetes. In a funny way, I am kind of relieved. I now know why the baby is big, and I have too much water, so no more tests and worries as to what is going on, and if there is anything wrong with the baby.

I have to go back to the hospital tomorrow, to discuss next steps with the diabetes midwife, diet changes, checking my blood sugar levels etc.... I will have another growth scan in 2 weeks time, and have been told I will be induced between 38-39 weeks.

Has anyone else been diagnosed? It would be nice to speak to people in the same boat, and share experiences.

Lucy x x x x


----------

